# Stimulus Deposited



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Check your bank accounts. Our stimulus money was deposited this morning.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

I thought they were just full of hot air as usual about deposits going out Tuesday. Nothing for me yet, though.

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/12/29/sti...-tonight-treasury-secretary-mnuchin-says.html


----------



## Reef64 (Dec 25, 2019)

Nothing


----------



## dacheeese (Dec 14, 2020)

I got my first stimulus check by mail so I am guessing they are going to send it the same way. I have been filing my taxes with my bank account info on file but they still didn't get that info.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

dacheeese said:


> I got my first stimulus check by mail so I am guessing they are going to send it the same way. I have been filing my taxes with my bank account info on file but they still didn't get that info.


The bank account info only counted if you got a direct deposit refund to that bank account otherwise you had to update it in some system to get the stimulus as a direct deposit, which ended up not working anyways but they state that will help with this stimulus check

Paper checks will start going out today


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Some banks will take longer than others, and some transactions take longer than others.

I'm currently getting 2 regular direct deposits from the government, a VA disability check and a paycheck from the TSA. The VA check clears almost instantly and the paycheck takes about a day longer to go from pending to deposited. 


And it's also possible that if the bank got flooded with enough deposits that it might take them a couple days to clear them all.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Has anyone decided what you're going to do with this money?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> Has anyone decided what you're going to do with this money?


Is there ANY doubt
I'm buying 30,000 of these
Then I'm going to Hawaii in buying a yacht


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> Has anyone decided what you're going to do with this money?


Bills : (


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> The bank account info only counted if you got a direct deposit refund to that bank account otherwise you had to update it in some system to get the stimulus as a direct deposit


That's what we had to do to receive our first deposit. We haven't received a refund in ages.

We were also one of the last batch to receive the last deposit so I was completely surprised when I got the notification of a deposit.



_Tron_ said:


> Has anyone decided what you're going to do with this money?


This amount almost fully pays for the equipment we just had to get repaired. Kind of a nice wash.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

MHR said:


> Check your bank accounts. Our stimulus money was deposited this morning.


$600 per person?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> $600 per person?


Yes, for myself and my husband.

Nothing for dependents.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

MHR said:


> Yes, for myself and my husband.
> 
> Nothing for dependents.


Papers said that dependents also would receive this stimulus check. So what papers said is not true.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> The bank account info only counted if you got a direct deposit refund to that bank account





MHR said:


> That's what we had to do to receive our first deposit.


I owed taxes in 2019, the bank info on file lists my account and routing #'s on my tax return.
Will they use this information for direct deposit?

My first stimulus check went to an account that I used for a refund on my 2018 taxes but I closed that account in September.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Didn't get it yet.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

I didn't check but I usually get an alert from my bank when I get a deposit



_Tron_ said:


> Has anyone decided what you're going to do with this money?


Vanguard


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

There will be goose eggs for us this time. Big fat nothing. Least I get the $300 a week, whenever it begins.

Just doing my bit to not hit the nat'l debt. I'm so honored. If only they had a means testing to determine who really needs it vs those who don't need it at all (but want it). Hum.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MHR said:


> Check your bank accounts. Our stimulus money was deposited this morning.


WHAT !?!?

CONGRATULATIONS ON $600.00 !


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> I owed taxes in 2019, the bank info on file lists my account and routing #'s on my tax return.
> Will they use this information for direct deposit?


I can't say for sure (I don't work for the IRS) but I would think they'd use whatever account was used for 2019.

Last time around there was a link that you could use to see if they had your information on file. Maybe someone knows what that was, I don't have it bookmarked.

Editing to add ~ 
This link has all the info.

https://www.irs.gov/coronavirus/economic-impact-payments


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I need to call them. They do not have my bank info and I live in a high mail theft neighborhood. While my mail has not been stolen (heavy use of visible cameras) my neighbor's have. Too late to stop the $600. but if that $1400. is coming, I want that deposited. They did mail the first stimulus and I received it.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I don't expect the snail mail to come until about the 10th.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> There will be goose eggs for us this time. Big fat nothing. Least I get the $300 a week, whenever it begins.
> 
> Just doing my bit to not hit the nat'l debt. I'm so honored. If only they had a means testing to determine who really needs it vs those who don't need it at all (but want it). Hum.


You might want to double check that. If you file jointly, I believe the AGI limit is $150,000.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/alanga...than-75000150000how-it-works/?sh=2543ac88115c


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

600 here


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> If you file jointly, I believe the AGI limit is $150,000.


I wish. For a family of 3 cutoff to zero is $186k.

The first stimulus we squeaked by and got a reduced amount. This time, based on 2019, and the new max, zip. Which is ok, would have been a gift as we don't 'need' it. More like 'want' just like I 'want' a Tesla but won't spend that kind of money on a vehicle.

$186k wasn't our AGI, but that is where the calculator goes to zero. $185k it's $50. 










[HEADING=3]Is there an income limit to receive a stimulus check?[/HEADING]

Yes. An individual with an AGI of up to $75,000 would receive the full $600 check; a couple filing jointly (or someone whose spouse died in 2020) with an AGI of up to $150,000 would receive $1,200 ($600 per eligible person). A head-of-household filer with an AGI of up to $112,500 would receive the full $600 check.

The amount of the stimulus check is gradually reduced once AGI exceeds these limits. An individual (either single filer or married filing separately) with an AGI above $87,000 would not receive a stimulus check. A couple filing jointly would not receive a stimulus check once AGI tops $174,000. Someone filing as head of household with an AGI above $124,500 would not receive a stimulus check.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> I wish. For a family of 3 cutoff to zero is $186k.
> 
> The first stimulus we squeaked by and got a reduced amount. This time, based on 2019, and the new max, zip. Which is ok, would have been a gift as we don't 'need' it. More like 'want' just like I 'want' a Tesla but won't spend that kind of money on a vehicle.
> 
> ...


Guess you'll just have to cosole yourself with a night in your home theatre. Middle-class Californian problems. LOL


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Guess you'll just have to cosole yourself with a night in your home theatre.


my 'middle class' home theater setup has saved my sanity since March 18th. :thumbup: Course, had to reduce my standards on just what is watchable, but beggars can't be choosers.

And actually got to the official movie theaters once since March 18th to see Tenet, which sucked, btw. Had entire theatre to myself. Next 2 weeks the theater shutdown AGAIN.

but, yeah, no worries income wise. Just a lot of risk that CV might be brought home. That's all.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

I got my $600 today . UI is late though


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Illini said:


> Didn't get it yet.


Last time it went by income 
Lowest to highest 
0-9,999
10,000 to 20,000 ect


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

MHR said:


> Check your bank accounts. Our stimulus money was deposited this morning.


How much? $600 for the month?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> How much? $600 for the month?


Don't expect too much from these stingy clowns.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

MHR said:


> That's what we had to do to receive our first deposit. We haven't received a refund in ages.
> 
> We were also one of the last batch to receive the last deposit so I was completely surprised when I got the notification of a deposit.


That whole website was a joke. I went to update my information and it allowed me to but it didn't change how I was going to get my payment regardless. When I verified my information, they said I couldn't get a direct deposit in an effort to decrease fraud. They had my correct information but since the information had never been used for them to do a direct deposit on a refund, it wasn't counted as "on file", allowing them to direct deposit my stimulus. People who are updating their information because they hadn't done their taxes tour 2019 also weren't allowed to get a direct deposit because they hadn't filed their 2019 taxes. So basically this site just collected all of our banking information. No one was really able to get their form of stimulus payment changed


MHR said:


> Yes, for myself and my husband.
> 
> Nothing for dependents.


You're supposed to be getting money for the dependents. Last time there was some issue with getting the stimulus on dependents but they said this time they corrected that


ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> I owed taxes in 2019, the bank info on file lists my account and routing #'s on my tax return.
> Will they use this information for direct deposit?
> 
> My first stimulus check went to an account that I used for a refund on my 2018 taxes but I closed that account in September.


For the information to be counted as "on file" you had to have got a direct deposit on a refund to that bank account previously. Even if we made a payment on taxes with that bank account, even though we view it as them having it on file it is not officially counted as being "on file"


Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> How much? $600 for the month?


No a one-time stimulus payment of $600 just like the $1,200 one we got back in April or whenever


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> You're supposed to be getting money for the dependents. Last time there was some issue with getting the stimulus on dependents but they said this time they corrected that


In our case our dependents are over 18. Both disabled, living at home and neither are self-supporting, both are classified as dependents on our tax return.

Last time they only paid if 17 and under I believe? I thought this time they were going to add on for dependents regardless of their ages but I guess it didn't happen.

Truth be told, I didn't follow it all that closely.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

SHalester said:


> There will be goose eggs for us this time. Big fat nothing. Least I get the $300 a week, whenever it begins.
> 
> Just doing my bit to not hit the nat'l debt. I'm so honored. If only they had a means testing to determine who really needs it vs those who don't need it at all (but want it). Hum.


300.00 starts this coming Sunday when you normally file.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> my 'middle class' home theater setup has saved my sanity since March 18th. :thumbup: Course, had to reduce my standards on just what is watchable, but beggars can't be choosers.
> 
> And actually got to the official movie theaters once since March 18th to see Tenet, which sucked, btw. Had entire theatre to myself. Next 2 weeks the theater shutdown AGAIN.
> 
> but, yeah, no worries income wise. Just a lot of risk that CV might be brought home. That's all.


Stop. You're tearing me apart.



MHR said:


> In our case our dependents are over 18. Both disabled, living at home and neither are self-supporting, both are classified as dependents on our tax return.
> 
> Last time they only paid if 17 and under I believe? I thought this time they were going to add on for dependents regardless of their ages but I guess it didn't happen.
> 
> Truth be told, I didn't follow it all that closely.


Unfortunately, that appears to be the case.

_Older adults, from seniors to disabled individuals, who are claimed as dependents are also excluded, an issue that some on social media called "a slap in the face."_

https://www.winknews.com/2020/12/29/second-stimulus-check-who-wont-be-getting-a-600-check/
So, basically, the one group that everyone agrees deserves government support (mentally/physically disabled) doesn't get squat.


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

wallae said:


> Is there ANY doubt
> I'm buying 30,000 of these
> Then I'm going to Hawaii in buying a yacht


Someone's been spending too much time on r/WallStreetBets


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

MHR said:


> In our case our dependents are over 18. Both disabled, living at home and neither are self-supporting, both are classified as dependents on our tax return.
> 
> Last time they only paid if 17 and under I believe? I thought this time they were going to add on for dependents regardless of their ages but I guess it didn't happen.
> 
> Truth be told, I didn't follow it all that closely.





Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Stop. You're tearing me apart.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, that appears to be the case.
> ...


Yeah I just double-checked it and it appears they have to be 17 and younger. I could have sworn they changed that but I must be wrong. Good news for all the non child support pain folks though. They cannot keep any part of this stimulus for owing back child support


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Stop. You're tearing me apart.


If you're gonna say it, say it with love...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Stop. You're tearing me apart.


Please, you have a W2 job the entire time, right? Or most of it. Back stories blur together after a while, sorry.


----------



## Angela Cheeseman (Mar 22, 2018)

MHR said:


> In our case our dependents are over 18. Both disabled, living at home and neither are self-supporting, both are classified as dependents on our tax return.
> 
> Last time they only paid if 17 and under I believe? I thought this time they were going to add on for dependents regardless of their ages but I guess it didn't happen.
> 
> Truth be told, I didn't follow it all that closely.


They were supposed to include dependents regardless of age but they didn't ... makes no sense!


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

It's , Dependents that Qualify. What that is, 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> Please, you have a W2 job the entire time, right? Or most of it. Back stories blur together after a while, sorry.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Not a Dime here.
My boss got hers.
Single White Male over 40
Always on bottom of Govt's List.

Until it's time to Pay.
Then im no. 1


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

PNCBank is saying deposits on the 1st of the year.
Dangnabbit...

I never changed it from when this happened the first time and the same thing happened again.

The funny thing is, $600 is more than i got in refunds from 2010 to 2018 combined...


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

If you get your check in the mail I hope you have a locking mailbox. Thieves know the post office will be delivering LOTS of checks.

I don’t want to get into the specifics of how they could cash a check payable to you (in a public forum), but I can think of two ways they can do this.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> If you get your check in the mail I hope you have a locking mailbox. Thieves know the post office will be delivering LOTS of checks.
> 
> I don't want to get into the specifics of how they could cash a check payable to you (in a public forum), but I can think of two ways they can do this.


1)Register bank account on crackhead.
2)Deposit bunch of these checks into it.
3)Buy bitcoin.
4) profit!?!
Our team has a delivery position, let me know if you would be interested. &#128520;


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

wallae said:


> Is there ANY doubt
> I'm buying 30,000 of these
> Then I'm going to Hawaii in buying a yacht


If you actually buy those options, you're throwing money away.

This would be almost like saying the New York Jets will score 70 points this weekend.

Tesla has been an unbelievable stock, but it won't double in slightly more than a week.

Also, I think you are bluffing (or just kidding) about this. If you really buy a bunch of calls, tell me this:

What day did you place the trade? What broker did you use and how much commission did they charge to do the trade?


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

wallae said:


> Is there ANY doubt
> I'm buying 30,000 of these
> Then I'm going to Hawaii in buying a yacht


Lol, do you really think Tesla will double it's price within one year?


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> Has anyone decided what you're going to do with this money?


I'm doing the same thing everyone else is. Taking the check now (begrudgingly in my case) and then paying the government back even more one way or another in the future.

For those who think this check is a gift, it isn't. One politician who voted against the stimulus (or abstained- can't remember which) said there was over 5,000 pages of text to read in just a few hours. I promise there was plenty of money going places that most sane people would not approve of.

I can hear the printing presses going to work right now. The amount of debt this country already has is disgusting. There is no way to know when, but mark my words. This WILL end badly.

For those who want to learn more, Google the term "hyperinflation" with any of the following countries: Hungary, Venezuela or Zimbabwe. You think those are small countries and it could never happen here? Then Google Mexico and Germany instead.

Not to be a Debbie Downer, but think about it this way. There are plenty of people on this site who think that UE is a master of deception. Why would politicians be any different?



MikhailCA said:


> Lol, do you really think Tesla will double it's price within one year?


You mean one WEEK, not one year.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> If you get your check in the mail I hope you have a locking mailbox. Thieves know the post office will be delivering LOTS of checks.


Good thing I have a PO BOX they can't access.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

My bank just said that the stimulus will be deposited no earlier than Jan 4.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

MikhailCA said:


> Lol, do you really think Tesla will double it's price within one year?


It's a joke


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> My bank just said that the stimulus will be deposited no earlier than Jan 4.


I'm hearing that from several people.

Mine is still not in my account.

I guess I'll be paying some of it back when I file my taxes as my income this year has gone over the limit.

My $1200 went into investments from earlier this year. The $600 will be going into savings as I expect to have to pay back around $450 between the two payments.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> My bank just said that the stimulus will be deposited no earlier than Jan 4.


What bank is it?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> I'm hearing that from several people.
> 
> Mine is still not in my account.
> 
> ...


Maybe I'm wrong, I found this online:

"If you were entitled to receive the stimulus check based on your 2018 or 2019 income, but would not qualify because your income is higher in 2020, you will not need to repay any of the money you received."


----------



## ispeakthetruth (May 18, 2017)

MHR said:


> Check your bank accounts. Our stimulus money was deposited this morning.


Got mine in pending status yesterday. Was not to be released unit the 1st. This morning full deposit into bank. Calcoast CU.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

600 worth of snow crab legs . They are so good . Finally the price is coming down. 12 per pound here 


_Tron_ said:


> Has anyone decided what you're going to do with this mon


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Hubby and I got ours some time during the night... put it all in savings 👍👍


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I get zip, zilch, nothing, nada, nichts, rien, niks, niente! I do get the pleasure of helping to pay for all yours though so there's that.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Seamus said:


> I get zip, nothing, nada. I do get the pleasure of helping to pay for all yours though so there's enjoyment in that.


Nah, the fed already said they'll print to infinity.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

islanddriver said:


> What bank is it?


Small State Bank.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Nah, the fed already said they'll print to infinity.


How can they afford the paper ???

FINALLY

THE REAL REASON REVEALED

FOR THE TOILET PAPER SHORTAGE !

FED. RESERVE PRINTING !!!!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Nah, the fed already said they'll print to infinity.


Oh good so it's free then. For some reason I thought I'd have to help pay for it. Thanks for clarifying, I feel much better now.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Oh good so it's free then. For some reason I thought I'd have to help pay for it. Thanks for clarifying, I feel better now.


Yes.
You will pay for it.
By your yearly wages being worth Half of what they were.
Your savings worth Half.

Then, they will raise minimum wage.
And Devalue the Currency more . . .


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Oh good so it's free then. For some reason I thought I'd have to help pay for it. Thanks for clarifying, I feel better now.


He said, tongue planted firmly in cheek.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Yes.
> You will pay for it.
> By your yearly wages being worth Half of what they were.
> Your savings worth Half.
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Nah, the fed already said they'll print to infinity.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Oh good so it's free then. For some reason I thought I'd have to help pay for it. Thanks for clarifying, I feel better now.


You only pay if you hold dollars.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Seamus said:


> View attachment 541217


I wouldn't worry about it. according to the Democrat left party ( socialist). The rich those making over $450,000.a year will pay for everything..I'm so glade i don't make that much so i can continue to live off the Democrats. LOL


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

islanddriver said:


> I wouldn't worry about it. according to the Democrat left party ( socialist). The rich those making over $450,000.a year will pay for everything..I'm so glade i don't make that much so i can continue to live off the Democrats. LOL


FORCED " EQUALITY" !

MURICA !


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> If you get your check in the mail I hope you have a locking mailbox. Thieves know the post office will be delivering LOTS of checks.
> 
> I don't want to get into the specifics of how they could cash a check payable to you (in a public forum), but I can think of two ways they can do this.


I'm convinced my mail carrier is going to end up on the news. She's going to be one of those mail carriers they find five years worth of hoarded mail at her place


Uberdriver2710 said:


> Nah, the fed already said they'll print to infinity.


Apparently that's not true. The $2,000 stimulus has came to a halt. Are any of us surprised?&#128517;


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

Still nothing for me. I got my first check in the mail because I hadn't done my 2019 taxes yet at the time. I got them done by the extended deadline, but like someone a few posts back I also wonder if mine is slated to be printed and snail-mailed to me because I'm already in the system that way.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

My mom got hers. She's retired but she got hers direct deposit yesterday.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Bear has not gotted free cheese yet. Bear is angered!



tohunt4me said:


> Yes.
> You will pay for it.
> By your yearly wages being worth Half of what they were.
> Your savings worth Half.
> ...


This is why it's best to store one's savings in one's stomach.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Still NO MONEY.

just pizza tips.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Still no money. just drunk entitled passengers 🥴


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> I have got a bunch of drunk entitled passengers


....and you got paid for the privileged. :thumbup:


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Woohoo nevermind I spoke too soon. I got my stimulus












SHalester said:


> ....and you got paid for the privileged. :thumbup:


And @tohunt4me got paid for the pizza. Your point?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Got mine this morning too. Just in time to pay the rent so I don't have to do the last minute "rideshare hustle" to get it paid lol. I guess I'll go out this morning anyway and get some money but thankfully it will be on my terms.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

MHR said:


> Check your bank accounts. Our stimulus money was deposited this morning.


I got mine today, 2,000 would have been more helpful but grateful they sent it................


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Got mine as well, there’s still a chance for $1400 extra.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I honestly can't recall whether I got a check or an electronic deposit last time.....


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> I honestly can't recall whether I got a check or an electronic deposit last time.....


I got a check last time.

Then I went to IRS site and put my bank info in, maybe in May? Got the $600 deposited today, which is wonderful because I'm no longer at that address I was last year.

If the option is there again this year to enter bank info, try that and it might work for the $1400, if it goes through.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I got mine today.
Happy New Year !

Next . . . the " Income Tax Refund"!

Which will probably affect future " Stimulus" Handouts
Because Tax Rebate Checks ARE STIMULUS.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I'll be watching my mailbox for mine.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Wow. Is that a gas assisted, armor piercing capable, 1,000 round capable, 7.62mm fully automatic M60 machine gun on your shoulder...

or are you just glad to see me?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> Wow. Is that a gas assisted, armor piercing capable, 1,000 round capable, 7.62mm fully automatic M60 machine gun on your shoulder...
> 
> or are you just glad to see me?


Just DO NOT touch her mailbox.

( i hear it is painted Black & Yellow . . .)


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Nada


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I got mine too. I got mine via check last time and direct deposit this time. &#129335;‍♀

I'm almost thinking they should have just kept it and applied it towards my taxes that I know I will owe. Seems kind of funny to mail it to me now just give me to mail it back in time LOL


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Your point?


are we sensitive today? Point made. And it seems flew right over the target. My bad. I'll adjust for wind next time. :thumbup:

Congrats on your new cheese.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Bear gotted bear's free cheese! It's New Year's Eve all over again tonight!


----------



## hottiebottie (Apr 5, 2020)

good for those who got their stimulus money i didnt get mine due to not putting info in the non filers portal or filing 2019 taxes but its good God always comes through


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> I honestly can't recall whether I got a check or an electronic deposit last time.....


You got direct deposit, I remember from your post here.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Can't wait for $300, next year!!! :roflmao:


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Am I mistaken? I thought the president insisted that he wouldn't sign the bill as it was. Did I miss something? For the first time the Democrats are in line with the president and demand for $2000. I bet the bill must have been blocked instantly by killer McConnell. I am amazed how much can happen in just a week when I don't watch the news. Regardless of how much will reach my bank account, I do feel thankful because it is free money after all. 

Why worry about cheque thefts? How is a cheque useful to a random person whose name is different from what was printed on it?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Am I mistaken? I thought the president insisted that he wouldn't sign the bill as it was. Did I miss something?
> 
> Why worry about cheque thefts? How is a cheque useful to a random person whose name is different from what was printed on it?


He caved and signed the bill this past Sunday night. No changes. Bill passed as it was written. The house floated a separate bill to bump the payment from $600 to $1,000 but you-know-who killed it in the senate.

Check thefts? Try this one simple trick.... have someone give you a check made out to them. Take it to your bank and deposit it in the ATM. Not across the counter. Use the ATM. Don't even bother signing it. In my experience (and I do have experience) the funds will be in your account the following day.

The story is that it is (or has been, technology changes) that it is more expensive for the bank to audit every check deposited at an ATM than it is to deal with the % of fraud.


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> He caved and signed the bill this past Sunday night. No changes. Bill passed as it was written. The house floated a separate bill to bump the payment from $600 to $1,000 but you-know-who killed it in the senate.
> 
> Check thefts? Try this one simple trick.... have someone give you a check made out to them. Take it to your bank and deposit it in the ATM. Not across the counter. Use the ATM. Don't even bother signing it. In my experience (and I do have experience) the funds will be in your account the following day.
> 
> The story is that it is (or has been, technology changes) that it is more expensive for the bank to audit every check deposited at an ATM than it is to deal with the % of fraud.


Almost all checks go through AI verification. Missing signatures, wrong amounts, mismatched names, etc. are all found easily.

Next time you do a mobile deposit check (same technology as check scanning at the ATM), try putting in a typo in the amount, or not signing it... the software will flag it immediately.

Your bank notices missing signatures, even as of 15 years ago for ATM deposits.

Anything anomalous is likely to flag the check for manual review.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> I bet the bill must have been blocked instantly by killer McConnell.


Reason being is that a provision would hold Vaccine Pharma's harmless from future lawsuits should a person ,... insert the reason why, permanent of other wise.
.
https://banned.video/watch?id=5fef8899bfbdcf239ed30255
.
The American Journal;
COVID Vaccines Bill Gates Excited about RNA and DNA vaccines, 16% of people in trials had severe reactions. If it's hurting its working. We don't know long term side effects. HIV false positives Australia, Covid trials AstraZeneca - rare spinal disorder caused by shot Bell's Palsy. Waring's of risks to pregnant women. Pfizer second shot intense symptoms. Former Pfizer VP warns of "placenta" attack. Doesn't stop you from getting covid. Severe reactions if you've had cosmetic face work.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Mine memo posted today some time.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> Has anyone decided what you're going to do with this money?


Mine will be going towards my 2020 tax bill from all my Ubering


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Guess the cheese now flows also to higher education students. At least my daughter who is in medical school said she saw 600 buckaroos hit her bank account on the 31st. 🤷‍♂️ She got no cheese the last time around.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

TomTheAnt said:


> Guess the cheese now flows also to higher education students. At least my daughter who is in medical school said she saw 600 buckaroos hit her bank account on the 31st. &#129335;‍♂ She got no cheese the last time around.


See I knew there was some change with the dependents. I just wish I knew what change I knew about LOL


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> See I knew there was some change with the dependents. I just wish I knew what change I knew about LOL


Well... She's almost 26 and hasn't been a dependent in our taxes for a few years now.


----------



## The super uber (May 23, 2020)

MHR said:


> Check your bank accounts. Our stimulus money was deposited this morning.


Check came by mail today. Money was sent out in to levels....some by check some direct deposit



MHR said:


> Check your bank accounts. Our stimulus money was deposited this morning.


Check came by mail today. Money was sent out in to levels. ..some by check some direct deposit


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

The super uber said:


> Check came by mail today. Money was sent out in to levels....some by check some direct deposit
> 
> 
> Check came by mail today. Money was sent out in to levels. ..some by check some direct deposit


Mine was sent via mail but I have not seen it yet. Still waiting I think I'm getting a atm card.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Mai


Mole said:


> Mine was sent via mail but I have not seen it yet. Still waiting I think I'm getting a atm card.


Mail is running so late. I had something sent by main on December 3 from Kansas just got it yesterday.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Has anyone gotten this for a status on the IRS site? Two statuses, neither of them pleasant.

EDIT: Wait. I just read the instructions. lol. Payment #1 refers to last year's stimulus payment. Now I get to bemuse as to why I am not eligible, even though I am. Guess I'll just file the rebate claim when I do my taxes. Glad I'm not desperate for funds. God bless those who are.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> Has anyone gotten this for a status on the IRS site? Two statuses, neither of them pleasant.
> 
> EDIT: Wait. I just read the instructions. lol. Payment #1 refers to last year's stimulus payment. Now I get to bemuse as to why I am not eligible, even though I am. Guess I'll just file the rebate claim when I do my taxes. Glad I'm not desperate for funds. God bless those who are.
> 
> View attachment 549729


My buddy had his first payment direct deposited. He got this same message for the second one. It was deposited yesterday. You're likely good, it'll just take a bit more time. Worst case, as you said, you can claim it later.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I got my first one by mail but this one was direct deposit and nothing has changed


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I talked to someone in the Lien Release dept yesterday (Yes another 11 grand wiped off the books), on another matter, however he said to check the IRS site on the 19 th or after for refunds. But he gave me the idea delays are happening cause they are transitioning to debit cards from checks. I wonder which bank those will be drawn on.

I think here someone said Checks / Cards have to be mailed by the 15th ?


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

islanddriver said:


> Mai
> 
> Mail is running so late. I had something sent by main on December 3 from Kansas just got it yesterday.


Mine just came in today I'm going to stay at a beach side hotel in La Jolla week.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Drinks are on Mole. How will we recognize you?


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> Drinks are on Mole. How will we recognize you?


I'll be the one on the beach in front of the Hyatt I might be buried us moles like dark places.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

3rd round already pending at our bank and scheduled for deposit next week.

Received money for the dependents as well so looks like it's all dependents that one claims on their tax return regardless of age.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I've been meaning to ask you about a small loan. How's my timing?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> I've been meaning to ask you about a small loan. How's my timing?


Pretty bad. The twins' birthday is coming up. &#128523;


----------



## Angela Cheeseman (Mar 22, 2018)

MHR said:


> 3rd round already pending at our bank and scheduled for deposit next week.
> 
> Received money for the dependents as well so looks like it's all dependents that one claims on their tax return regardless of age.


Good news, my son was jipped on the last two since he was 19!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

_Tron_ said:


> Has anyone decided what you're going to do with this money?


I'm gonna' give it to the UP mods!


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> Has anyone decided what you're going to do with this money?


Pay off credit cards


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> Has anyone decided what you're going to do with this money?


UPDATE: I'll be using it to file for bankruptcy and to keep ubering to pay my taxes.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Most of my 2K of relief will go to 2020 taxes.

I need to come with some children. Fast.


----------



## Sold My Soul For Stars (Dec 26, 2017)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> I'm gonna' give it to the UP mods!


Just to make it easier for you when you write that check out, Sold My Soul For Stars can be abbreviated. SMSFS is legally acceptable &#128513;


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Sold My Soul For Stars said:


> Just to make it easier for you when you write that check out, Sold My Soul For Stars can be abbreviated. SMSFS is legally acceptable &#128513;


Note to self: ussue check to SMSFS.
All other mods to receive lump sum ca$h payment.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Hope the Biden cheddar comes fast enough for y'all. I only deposited the orange man's check a month ago.


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

Chase and Wells Fargo have the Federal money but will not give it to their account holders until March 17th so they can draw interest income on all that free money....another example of rich Republicans screwing the poor for their own gain


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

DDW said:


> Chase and Wells Fargo have the Federal money but will not give it to their account holders until March 17th so they can draw interest income on all that free money....another example of rich Republicans screwing the poor for their own gain


There may be a good reason for this. The banking reforms from the 2008-09 financial crisis put limits on bank's balance sheets. They literally cannot grow beyond a certain size. This huge inflow of stimulus cash may make a problem for some banks, and they may be moving assets around to accommodate the inflow.

btw, Chase and Wells gave more to democratic candidates in the past five years than to republicans. Not to shatter your conception that only "rich republicans" are greedy.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> There may be a good reason for this. The banking reforms from the 2008-09 financial crisis put limits on bank's balance sheets. They literally cannot grow beyond a certain size. This huge inflow of stimulus cash may make a problem for some banks, and they may be moving assets around to accommodate the inflow.
> 
> btw, Chase and Wells gave more to democratic candidates in the past five years than to republicans. Not to shatter your conception that only "rich republicans" are greedy.


According to the Bill that was signed it said release date is Mar 17.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

DDW said:


> Chase and Wells Fargo have the Federal money but will not give it to their account holders until March 17th so they can draw interest income on all that free money....another example of rich Republicans screwing the poor for their own gain












https://www.statista.com/statistics...al-banks-us-political-parties-election-cycle/


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> There may be a good reason for this. The banking reforms from the 2008-09 financial crisis put limits on bank's balance sheets. They literally cannot grow beyond a certain size. This huge inflow of stimulus cash may make a problem for some banks, and they may be moving assets around to accommodate the inflow.
> 
> btw, Chase and Wells gave more to democratic candidates in the past five years than to republicans. Not to shatter your conception that only "rich republicans" are greedy.


Do you really think that the CEO of those banks are democrats? CEO 's make the decisions. I think we all know how many scandals Wells Fargo has been in recent years because they tried to screw their customers.

So how is it possible that all these other banks can deposit their money into account holders accounts on Friday but Wells Fargo and Chase have to wait a whole extra week. The 17th is a mandatory date that they have to deposit it doesn't stop them from doing it sooner.

You seem to one who is misinformed in trying to manipulate things to fit your agenda., such as the 17th.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

DDW said:


> Do you really think that the CEO of those banks are democrats?












"A lifelong Democrat from Chicago, Dimon said during a forum in Ohio this week that he was now just "barely" a Democrat, the Columbus Dispatch reported on Thursday."

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...-presidential-campaigns-idUSBRE84A1A020120511


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> View attachment 575439
> 
> 
> "A lifelong Democrat from Chicago, Dimon said during a forum in Ohio this week that he was now just "barely" a Democrat, the Columbus Dispatch reported on Thursday."
> ...


You are the Dumdsss, he follows his brain no matter what his heart says. And dumbass, you conveniently forgot to provide info on Well Fargo CEO....was that because that info didn't fit your agenda?


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

DDW said:


> You are the Dumdsss


lol


DDW said:


> you conveniently forgot to provide info on Well Fargo CEO....was that because that info didn't fit your agenda?


Please tell me what my agenda is. Yours is obviously to blame Republicans for you not getting your welfare stimulus check two days earlier.

Oh, and for the record, the current CEO of Wells Fargo (formerly CEO of Visa) has donated to both Republicans and Democrats.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> has donated to both Republicans and Democrats


I believe that is called 'covering all the bases'. Right? Oh, wrong forum. My bad. &#129335;‍♂ :roflmao:


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> lol
> 
> Please tell me what my agenda is. Yours is obviously to blame Republicans for you not getting your welfare stimulus check two days earlier.
> 
> Oh, and for the record, the current CEO of Wells Fargo (formerly CEO of Visa) has donated to both Republicans and here is no way an Uber driver would be defending Banksters.


They are called BANKSTERS for a reason.......no reasonable person would argue otherwise. Enough said.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Mine gets mailed so it'll be a month


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

You want to know my agenda and the reason for my bias?......To call out people and companies that try to screw the poor to enrich themselves. I am proud of my bias.

Most humanitarian are Democrats and not Republicans....

Stimulus vote is a prime example. Not ONE Single Republican Representative or Senator voted for the $1.9 T Stimulus Bill. Republicans said it was too expensive, screw the poor.

YET, every single Republican voted for the $1.9T Tax Cut that that benefited Rich people and ccorporations disproportionately. Republicans said that's OK to spend and helped out the rich.

Banksters and Republicans, two peas in a pod.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

"That little one's not worth the trouble. Come, let me get you something."


----------



## 808-702drgn (Oct 4, 2020)

DDW said:


> You want to know my agenda and the reason for my bias?......To call out people and companies that try to screw the poor to enrich themselves. I am proud of my bias.
> 
> Most humanitarian are Democrats and not Republicans....
> 
> ...


They prob didn't vote for the package because, less than 10% of the 1.9 trillion, with a T, are going to the people. Count up UI extension and stimulus checks and some PPP. Still nothing compared to 1.9 TRILLION. :thumbup:


----------



## Fischer Fan (Oct 19, 2020)

DDW said:


> You want to know my agenda and the reason for my bias?......To call out people and companies that try to screw the poor to enrich themselves. I am proud of my bias.
> 
> Most humanitarian are Democrats and not Republicans....
> 
> ...


Don't tell Nancy Pelosi that, according to you, she's married to a Republican.


----------



## Forrestsmagical (Mar 23, 2017)

808-702drgn said:


> They prob didn't vote for the package because, less than 10% of the 1.9 trillion, with a T, are going to the people. Count up UI extension and stimulus checks and some PPP. Still nothing compared to 1.9 TRILLION. :thumbup:


BAAAAH! &#128017;


----------



## Fischer Fan (Oct 19, 2020)

Forrestsmagical said:


> BAAAAH! &#128017;
> 
> View attachment 575569
> 
> ...


Should stimulus checks go to people that never lost their jobs?


----------



## Forrestsmagical (Mar 23, 2017)

Fischer Fan said:


> Should stimulus checks go to people that never lost their jobs?


Yes, to stimulate the economy.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Fischer Fan said:


> Should stimulus checks go to people that never lost their jobs?


Should it go to to households that had the same or greater AGI in 2020 vs 2019?


----------



## Fischer Fan (Oct 19, 2020)

Forrestsmagical said:


> Yes, to stimulate the economy.


I would agree with that if they actually spent the money, but I know a lot of people that just put it in the bank. Maybe if you're employed they should give you gift certificates. (I'm half joking.)



SHalester said:


> Should it go to to households that had the same or greater AGI in 2020 vs 2019?


I would say no. I have been getting unemployment since March of last year, and I myself shouldn't be getting it. The government has been more than generous to me.


----------



## Forrestsmagical (Mar 23, 2017)

I hear ya. That's why it's better the money went to lower income. It's spent before it even hits the bank account.

The better off will spend it, too. Hopefully on a sweet Vegas trip. &#128077;

We're not even fully open and ready to party yet. People are itching to get out and spend some cash.



Fischer Fan said:


> I would agree with that if they actually spent the money, but I know a lot of people that just put it in the bank. Maybe if you're employed they should give you gift certificates. (I'm half joking.)
> 
> 
> I would say no. I have been getting unemployment since March of last year, and I myself shouldn't be getting it. The government has been more than generous to me.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Fischer Fan said:


> I have been getting unemployment since March of last year, and I myself shouldn't be getting it


 me too. I applied wondering if the $600 was real or would be prorated (was real, wasn't prorated). If they looked at our tax filing, my application would have been a turn down (and it should have been).

Received prorated stim #1; shouldn't have received a penny.
Zero on stim 2.
Zero on stim 3. 
Received $1k from SBA and never heard peep since.

Still a net payer of taxes, tho and that's how I figured it. Just getting a little off the top from what we pay.


----------



## Fischer Fan (Oct 19, 2020)

Forrestsmagical said:


> I hear ya. That's why it's better the money went to lower income. It's spent before it even hits the bank account.
> 
> The better off will spend it, too. Hopefully on a sweet Vegas trip. &#128077;
> 
> We're not even fully open and ready to party yet. People are itching to get out and spend some cash.


Don't tell anyone, but as soon as I get my $1400 I'll be at the Orleans depositing money in my horse racing account.

This free money has turned me into an entitled bum. I guess you could call me a Trump socialist. I'm 66 years old and hadn't had a vacation in 40 years. I am really grateful for the ridiculously long break. When Mitch McConnell was talking about too much unemployment disincentivizing people to work I think he had me in mind.



SHalester said:


> me too. I applied wondering if the $600 was real or would be prorated (was real, wasn't prorated). If they looked at our tax filing, my application would have been a turn down (and it should have been).
> 
> Received prorated stim #1; shouldn't have received a penny.
> Zero on stim 2.
> ...


Even though I'm on this forum I've never driven R/S; only taxi. Here in Las Vegas most of the cab drivers are actual employees, so I got very lucky. They never missed a beat in giving me my undeserved over-the-top unemployment, extra unemployment, and stimulus checks.


----------



## Forrestsmagical (Mar 23, 2017)

Fischer Fan said:


> Don't tell anyone, but as soon as I get my $1400 I'll be at the Orleans depositing money in my horse racing account.
> 
> This free money has turned me into an entitled bum. I guess you could call me a Trump socialist. I'm 66 years old and hadn't had a vacation in 40 years. I am really grateful for the ridiculously long break. When Mitch McConnell was talking about too much unemployment disincentivizing people to work I think he had me in mind.


I really dig the late nite snacks and desserts in that Cafe there. The one in the far back corner. The pazooke is &#128076;.

I'm not a gambler but I do bring a few hundred for wheel of fortune when I get away for a staycation.

It's the "Wheel!..Of!..Fortune!" that the damn thing calls out LOL.

I am super grateful, as well. Excited to get back to my tourist gig, too. Specially because I know people are going to be pumped to be here and party it up.

That's a long time without a vacation. Sorry it was under the uncertainty of covid. Hopefully you can stash a little bit for another one once things are back to normal. &#128077;


----------



## Fischer Fan (Oct 19, 2020)

Forrestsmagical said:


> I really dig the late nite snacks and desserts in that Cafe there. The one in the far back corner. The pazooke is &#128076;.
> 
> I'm not a gambler but I do bring a few hundred for wheel of fortune when get away for a staycation.
> 
> ...


Have you ever driven a cab here? A friend of mine that works at Desert says that business has skyrocketed and he's cleaning up.


----------



## Forrestsmagical (Mar 23, 2017)

Fischer Fan said:


> Have you ever driven a cab here? A friend of mine that works at Desert says that business has skyrocketed and he's cleaning up.


I haven't.

The last month or so it has really picked up. Im sure cabs are doing well.

The uber app can be a little wonky when demand is so high vs driver count. I can turn my app on still and get a ride request at the airport and I'm 15 minutes away. The ride is already upside down from the start.

It makes it a hassle when you have a groove on the strip from one casino to the next to get hit constantly with rides 15 minutes away.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> "That little one's not worth the trouble. Come, let me get you something."


Yeah. I should've known better.

Arguing with people on the internet is like playing chess with a pigeon. No matter what you say they just crap on the board and strut around.

Nice _Star Wars_ reference too.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Yeah. I should've known better.
> 
> Arguing with people on the internet is like playing chess with a pigeon. No matter what you say they just crap on the board and strut around.
> 
> Nice _Star Wars_ reference too.


That reminds me of a saying a friend had embossed on a doily hanging in the kitchen...

"Never wrestle with a pig.
You both get dirty
and
the pig likes it!"

(love that you _got_ the SW reference!)


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

DDW said:


> Chase and Wells Fargo have the Federal money but will not give it to their account holders until March 17th so they can draw interest income on all that free money....another example of rich Republicans screwing the poor for their own gain


Ah ha . . . I bank with Chase &#128580;


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

SHalester said:


> me too. I applied wondering if the $600 was real or would be prorated (was real, wasn't prorated). If they looked at our tax filing, my application would have been a turn down (and it should have been).
> 
> Received prorated stim #1; shouldn't have received a penny.
> Zero on stim 2.
> ...


 I know how much you'll love hearing this but the chance the government made an error and did so in your favor is slim to none. Especially when the state and federal government are both both involved. So taking that into account, there's only two explanations to the scenario.

One being, just like I said a year ago, you were approved under regular State UI. to be honest, this would be the better of the two possibilities. I know you said you had W-2s. I don't know what your state limit is but here it's $2500. so if anyone had W2s > $2,500 in the qualifying base period, they had no choice but to file state UI, even if their self employment income was considerably higher. Also, you somehow got approved way ahead of everyone else. Even before California had implemented any of the unemployment stuff from the Cares Act. Again indicating you were approved under State UI

As long as you're getting paid it doesn't matter. The end outcome is the same, you're getting paid. However, the original cares Act did not allow for W-2 income and self-employed income to be added together to calculate unemployment weekly benefits. Now in the extension, that was signed the end of December, they did change that. there is a new program that calculates the two different earnings. it's called MEUC, mixed earnings unemployment compensation.

So with all that being said, it's likely you did in fact qualify for unemployment only using your W-2 earnings. No self-employment income included. This is good as you wouldn't have to worry about getting hit with overpayment.

Second possibility is, you haven't got the "official" approval. Your case hasn't actually been reviewed by a human and stamped with an official approval. Due to office closures and being short-staffed due to covid-19, this is very likely but definitely not the option that's in your best interest because if you are in fact right and you shouldn't have been approved, you'll get hit with an overpayment and you have to pay back all your benefits.

Sorry but either one of these scenarios is highly more likely that has happened then you pawning the government out of thousands and thousands and thousands of dollars AND getting away with it&#128556; &#129335;‍♀


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> So with all that being said, it's likely you did in fact qualify for unemployment only using your W-2 earnings.


posted all the details nearly a year ago. I actually applied under PUA and entered my 2 RS gigs. What I didn't know at the time was Calif EDD keeps track of W2's for 18 months! As of last March I had a W2 almost exactly a year prior. So, even tho I entered the gig info, they latched on to the W2 job. Fine, a whopping $66 per week until the $600 kicked in for the 2nd payment. WooHoo, I guess. I'll be part of the group that pays it back and even with the cheese, this house is a net payer of taxes by a wide wide margin. Wife unit with earned income, me with unearned income.

Was completely honest with my app as well as each two week certification; answer NO to all the questions. Not looking for a job; not too sick to work etc etc blah blah. Very sure, not a mistake or glitch as I have been extended twice automatically.

Using same logic spent 5 minutes with the SBA $1k cheese. Did the app; rec'd the money; rec'd an email for tax transcripts, which I signed and sent back. Nothing since. Guess they saw the AGI and circle canned my loan option; fine don't need it. The interest rate was only a tad better than the ready credit line I have access to.

If later Calif decides they want their $$ back, i'm fine with that. Just know for EDD, they don't care about a 'spouse's status'. No state does. So that kinda take the air out of the fraud balloon, right?  Plus, was perfectly honest with everything. The fact I didn't need the UI is not relevant.


----------



## Andrew Philip (Jul 20, 2017)

Filed as single and AGI was $24k. No direct deposit info on the 2020 returns but there is direct deposit info on 2019 tax returns. Am I still qualified? I heard if I get a paper check or debit card it’ll take forever. IRS payment tool says “Payment Status Not Available”.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

My deposit is scheduled for the 17th.

Good thing I held off on filing my tax return this year huh. ☺


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Hell they can't even get me my Refund for 2019. It is 4 months late and I am to get Interest on the refund amount. By the time they mail it, with interest I will have literally paid ZERO in federal tax for that year. IRS Miracles do happen.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Most of the smart banks are holding off on the deposits to prepare for the influx of calls of people claiming "I never received it" when it actually posted but was spent over the weekend.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Andrew Philip said:


> Filed as single and AGI was $24k. No direct deposit info on the 2020 returns but there is direct deposit info on 2019 tax returns. Am I still qualified? I heard if I get a paper check or debit card it'll take forever. IRS payment tool says "Payment Status Not Available".


You still qualify. I know they're using the deposit info off of my 2020 return. Previously they had different deposit info. Both are still open so it didn't really matter but they definitely are utilizing the info off the 2020 return. Now, if that info is different than before or if there is no deposit info on the 2020 return, I don't know if they then go back and look at your 2019 or look at previous stimulus deposit info. I thought someone said the IRS website was not expected to be fully functionable until today so you might want to check later on today or tomorrow


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

I guess Dimon doesn't really care about those poor needy Democrats....He is using his Republican Brain instead of his Democrat Heart.....












808-702drgn said:


> They prob didn't vote for the package because, less than 10% of the 1.9 trillion, with a T, are going to the people. Count up UI extension and stimulus checks and some PPP. Still nothing compared to 1.9 TRILLION. :thumbup:


It all goes to the people in some form....just because it isn't Direct means nothing...


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

DDW said:


> View attachment 576159


The customers will be fine Best Buy will still have flat screens and the latest iPhone tomorrow.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> lol
> 
> Please tell me what my agenda is. Yours is obviously to blame Republicans for you not getting your welfare stimulus check two days earlier.
> 
> ...


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Alltel77 said:


> The customers will be fine Best Buy will still have flat screens and the latest iPhone tomorrow.


Yep. Here's a new ditty from Dire Straits to hum until tomorrow...










♫
Now look at them liberals, that's the way you do it
You tell all your congressman you need it for free
Working ain't workin', that's no way to do it
Money for nothin' and checks for free

We gotta buy a micro-wave oven
Customize the kitchen, we're on a buying spree
We gotta buy another, re-frig-er-a-tor
We gotta trim the house with color TV's

I needn't learn, to play the guitar
I needn't learn, to play the drums
Look at the relief check, look at all those zeros
Oh mama, we're gonna have some fun

Working ain't workin', that's no way to do it
Money for nothin' and your checks for free
Money for nothin' and checks for free
Money for nothin' and checks for free
Money for nothin' and checks for free
Money for nothin' and checks for free

I want my, I want my, I want my re-lief check
I want my, I want my, I want my re-lief check
...
♫


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> Yep. Here's a new ditty from Dire Straits to hum until tomorrow...
> 
> View attachment 576377
> 
> ...


This is great lmao.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

DDW said:


> View attachment 575935


Just 'Chiming' in to say my traditional bank had my "Stimmy" deposited and available on 3/12. &#127808;&#127866;&#128540;


----------



## Angela Cheeseman (Mar 22, 2018)

I did receive a stimulus payment for my now 20-year-old son. So there's that!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Mine hit today


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I am limbo so please pray for me. I didn't know you are supposed to include those new and stupid "Schedule 1", "Schedule 2", Schedule ad infinitum" forms with your return (they seemed like worksheets to me), so I didn't receive the $600 stim.

I sent the forms in weeks ago to complete the return but the IRS Get My Payment page shows unknown status, and the IRS doesn't answer the phone anymore. My taxes are so offset that I can't apply the $1400 to that, so the IRS will owe me a refund if they don't send me a check. Who-knows-how-long-that-will-take. Baby needs new shoes...


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

$1400 hit my checking account today.

Immediate transfer to savings.

Next stop, Roth IRA.

Meanwhile, at Best Buy...


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> so the IRS will owe me a refund if they don't send me a check. Who-knows-how-long-that-will-take. Baby needs new shoes...


Four months and counting on Mine. I got them to agree that yes, interest will be included. At this rate I'll get the 1400 before the return money. One Agent I talked to said there 5-6 months behind. The news the other day said, interviewing someone from the IRS said 7 months behind. Siteing, Stim checks have priority, they were closed for awhile and very limited staff.

Actually come to think of it. She did said they are still 7 million returns to process.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I got my fat stack of Cheddar ...

Now I can make a grilled cheese sammich for dinner...


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

No stimulus for me. :frown:


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

no stimulus for us, but wife unit does get paid Friday; does that count? :roflmao:


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

SHalester said:


> no stimulus for us, but wife unit does get paid Friday; does that count? :roflmao:


I get paid Friday as well, plus I just landed a nice one time audit that has the potential payout of more than the stimulus with a minimum payout of $800.00 for a few hours of remote work on my computer.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Meanwhile, at Best Buy...


75" is SOOO last last year stimmy! Gotta be 85 with this year's stimmy. :thumbup:


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> Has anyone decided what you're going to do with this money?


Cocaine, hookers, and a new pair of shoes for momma.

Oh...can't forget weed. I mean gotta stay right somehow


----------



## la pulga (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

Fischer Fan said:


> Don't tell anyone, but as soon as I get my $1400 I'll be at the Orleans depositing money in my horse racing account.
> 
> This free money has turned me into an entitled bum. I guess you could call me a Trump socialist. I'm 66 years old and hadn't had a vacation in 40 years. I am really grateful for the ridiculously long break. When Mitch McConnell was talking about too much unemployment disincentivizing people to work I think he had me in mind.
> 
> ...


At 66 years old and only one vacation in 40 years you hardly qualify as lazy or entitled. You are at retirement age you should be enjoying a little R&R in Vegas 



KDH said:


> At 66 years old and only one vacation in 40 years you hardly qualify as lazy or entitled. You are at retirement age you should be enjoying a little R&R in Vegas :smiles:


 Just because Mitch wants to work himself into a grave. Wait, congress doesn't really work so that's probably not possible. Yeah, screw Mitch, enjoy yourself!


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

My 2020 AGI disqualified me for this round but... I filed my taxes after the bill passed so there’s that :biggrin:


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> $1400 hit my checking account today.
> 
> Immediate transfer to savings.
> 
> ...


If you are at Best Buy, it is highly unlikely that it will make to your IRA. &#128579;


----------

